# car hire larnaca airport



## alan.p (Apr 5, 2010)

can anyone recomend a car hire firm in larnaca airport that we can hire from for two weeks at the end of july. cheers alan


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

alan.p said:


> can anyone recomend a car hire firm in larnaca airport that we can hire from for two weeks at the end of july. cheers alan


Alan
I know of 3 companies, we haven't used them personally but they come recommended:
economycarrentals.com
Stevens Car Rentals
Gorentacar (23824044)
One tip, phone or e-mail for a quote, you can sometimes get a better deal than booking on line.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

alan.p said:


> can anyone recomend a car hire firm in larnaca airport that we can hire from for two weeks at the end of july. cheers alan


On our various trips out here over 4 years before we moved out we always used Economy car rentals and found them perfectly satisfactory. E-mail Car Rentals in Italy, Germany, Portugal, Australia, Greece, France, Spain, U.K. , Frankfurt.


----------

